# Canon iP4700 Tintenschlampe! Neuer muss her!



## hamburgcity (1. Januar 2012)

Moinsen!

200 Puls hab isch!  ok vielleicht nicht so hoch. Aber NERVEN tut es wenn ich einen Tag davor mehrere Seiten gedruckt habe und der Drucker am nächsten Tag erstmal bis zu 3 Minuten lang (kein Scherz) die Drüsen reinigt und DANN auch noch auf Grund der Reinigung die Tinte alle geht 

Ich hatte davor einen iP4000 - einer von den alten wo die Patronen größer waren, keinen Chip hatten (wobei mir das es latte war da ich mit Pelikan und Co. Patronen schlechte Erfahrung hatte und sie aufgegeben hatte) und tatsächlich LANGE gehalten haben. Ich kann mich auch wiklich nicht erinnen, dass der so lange gereinigt hat. Ich habe schon so viel Schotter ausgegeben für die Patronen dass ich mich nun entschieden habe das Gerät auszuwächseln und upzugraden auf einen WiFi Drucker!

Wichtig ist mir: Einzelpatronen mit großer Kapazität, Wifi! Nice to have: Airplay. 

Kann ein Multigerät incl. Scanner sein, muss aber nicht. Preis... hmmmm naja bis 200 EUR. Der Epson Stylus PX830FWD scheint nice zu sein (gute Bewertungen auf Amazon). Nur ist es ein RIESEN Teil, der Drucker auch  (lol sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen).

Hat wer sonst eine Idee? Ein Tintensparender WiFi Drucker mir großen Patronen?

EDIT: Der o.g. Epson führt wohl KEINE automatische Druckkopfreinigung aus! Das ist natürlich ein schönes Feature!


----------



## wave-lab (2. Januar 2012)

Von dem Epson PX830FWD kann ich dir nur dringenst abraten! Die Patronen sind klein, der Druckkopf ist EXTREM anfällig (da muss ich leider aus eigener Erfahrung berichten). 

Kleiner Tipp zum Thema Bewertungen: Die sind meistens nach wenigen Tagen Benutzung geschrieben. War am Anfang auch sehr von dem Drucker begeistert... 

Du möchtest einen Drucker der KEINE automatische Druckkopfreinigung ausführt? Dann freu dich auf verstopfte Düsen etc...

Nun meine Tipps: 
1. Epson, Lexmark sowie die eher unbekannteren Marken (Kodak etc.) vergessen (außer du bist Fotograf oder so)
2. Tintenpreise: achte auf günstige Patronen bzw. auf vorhandene Kompatible Patronen. Hab bei meinem frisch gekauften Drucker ein CISS eingebaut (externe Tintentanks). Dürfte für deine Ansprüche etwas hoch gegriffen sein. Aber z.B. wiederbefüllbare Patronen sind ein Anfang (und mit entsprechender Tinte nicht schlechter als orignale). 
3. Die Positionierung des Druckers ist wichtig: nahe am Fenster/Heizung bzw. Sonne ausgesetzt = früher Druckkopftot! 
4. Regelmäßige Nutzung: alle 2-3 Tage etwas Drucken (und wenn es nur ein Blatt mit ein klein wenig Farbe ist), dann hält der Druckkopf auch lange (und muss nicht so oft reinigen...)

Ist Wifi ein "muss"? Dann wirds meiner Meinung nach dann sehr eng. Bin jetzt auch von Wifi wieder weg, weil kein geeigneter Drucker aufzufinden war 

Meine Vorschläge für dich:

Canon Pixma iP4950 Tintendrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (Kein WLAN, kein Scanner, nur Drucken. Mein momentaner Drucker)

BROTHER MFC-5895CW MFP A4/A3 color inkjet 35ppm print: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (WLAN mit Scanner & co)

Für welche Zwecke benötigst du einen Drucker? Für den kleinen Hausgebrauch, Fotos, viele oder wenige Ausdrucke, geschäftlich? 


Ich hoffe ich konnter dir helfen


----------



## hamburgcity (2. Januar 2012)

wave-lab schrieb:


> ...Für welche Zwecke benötigst du einen Drucker? Für den kleinen Hausgebrauch, Fotos, viele oder wenige Ausdrucke, geschäftlich?
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnter dir helfen


 
Danke für Deine Antwort! Echt schade dass der PX830 nicht so toll sein soll. Kann es sein dass Du vielleicht ein "Sonntagsmodell" erwischt hattest? Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren mal einen Epson gehabt. Der hatte damals geschluckt wie sau!
Ja, leider ist WiFi ein "Must". Meine Frau möchte gerne vom Wohnzimmer aus mit ihrem Mac den Drucker direkt ansteuern. Per Netzwerk ist es bei uns leider nicht möglich. Der Drucker ist nur für den Hausgebrauch gedacht. Der iP4950 ist meiner Meinung nach die gleich Generation und Serie wie mein jetziger iP4700. Ich glaube bei dem wird es nicht anders sein mit der Reinigung, kleinen Patronen etc.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2012)

Die Canons machen die "große" Spülung, wenn man sie vom Stromnetz getrennt und wieder eingeschaltet hat.
Wer seinen Rechner samt Peripherie immer brav komplett per schaltbarer Steckerleiste von der Steckdose abkoppelt, schießt sich damit selbst ins Knie. Also besser immer eingestöpselt lassen und nur über den Knopf am Gerät oder über den Treiber ein/ausschalten. Die Kosten der verschwendeten Tinte lassen sich durch die paar gesparten Wattstunden nicht hereinholen.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Januar 2012)

Nur mal als Tip, falls du eine halbwegs aktuelle Fritzbox hast solltest du den Drucker auch darüber anschließen und ins Wlan einbinden können.

Zum Drucker:
Ich hab selbst den IP 4700 seit fast einem Jahr hier.
Ich kann mich echt nicht beschweren.
Als Tinte benutze ich die von Tintenalarm und nen Resetter von Sudhaus.
Ich arbeite immer noch mit dem ersten Satz Orginalpatronen und hab mit Sicherheit jede einzelne schon 15x nachgefüllt.
Ohne Aussetzer, ohne Schmieren und mit top Ergebnis.
Das Nachfüllen geht mit ein wenig Übung für alle Patronen in fünf Minuten ohne Sauerei.

Diese Reinigungsorgie kann ich aber auch bestätigen, allerdings nur wenn der Drucker länger gestanden hat.
Nervt zugegebener maßen schon ein wenig. 
Aber bei regelmäßiger Benutzung kann ich das nicht beobachten, dann gehts eigentlich sofort los.


----------



## hamburgcity (2. Januar 2012)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Wenn die "große Spülung" bei mir tatsächlich nur nach langer inaktivität (Strom und drucken) kommen würde, würde ich damit auch kein Problem haben. Oft ist es jedoch so, dass ich am Tag davor viel gedruckt habe und am nächsten Tag die lange Reinigung kommt. Kann es sein das mein Gerät vielleicht ein Sonntagsmodell ist? 

Ist das der Resetter? Druckerpatronen-Tintenpatronen-Tinte Patronenhandel.de

Und diese von Tintenalarm? 500ml Nachfülltinte für Canon Pixma Drucker IP4600, IP4700, IP3600, MP540, MP550, MP640, MP630, MP620, MP980, MP990, MX860, MX870


----------



## clown44 (2. Januar 2012)

Ich selber habe den Stylus Photo R300 von Epson. Mit dem bin ich bestens mit zufrieden. Mit dem kann man zwar "nur" Drucken, dafür
sind die Ausdrucke recht gut. Um Fotos auszudrucken, da kann ich den besonders Empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach geht der aber noch
recht Human nit den Tintepatronen um.




@wave-lab: Ich habe meinen oben genannten Drucker seit ca. 7,5 Jahren, und er hat mich bis jetzt noch nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Januar 2012)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Ist das der Resetter? Druckerpatronen-Tintenpatronen-Tinte Patronenhandel.de
> 
> Und diese von Tintenalarm? 500ml Nachfülltinte für Canon Pixma Drucker IP4600, IP4700, IP3600, MP540, MP550, MP640, MP630, MP620, MP980, MP990, MX860, MX870


 
Ja und ja.
Den Resetter bekommst du aber auch bei Tintenalarm


----------



## hamburgcity (3. Januar 2012)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ja und ja.
> Den Resetter bekommst du aber auch bei Tintenalarm


 
Ich habe mir das Befüll Video angeschaut. Das sieht so aus als ob es sehr schnell schief laufen kann. Und die Tinte läuft wirklich durch das Loch nicht aus??? D.h. der Schwamm wird befüllt und die eingefüllte Tinte läuft in die Vorratskammer rein oder muss die Nadel bis in die Vorratskammer reindringen?


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Januar 2012)

Du musst in die Vorratskammer mit der Spitze.
Das ist fummeliger als es aussieht, wenn man das ein paar mal gemacht hat weiß man in welchem Winkel man einstechen muß.
Dauert dann kaum mehr als eine Minute pro Patrone.
Und nein, wenn du die Kammer nicht mutwillig überfüllst und damit die Tinte in den Schwamm drückst kommt nicht ein Tropfen aus dem Loch.


----------



## hamburgcity (3. Januar 2012)

Würdest Du mir das empfehlen? 

Canon Chip Resetter IP4700 MP550 MP560 + Tinte Sudhaus | eBay


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Januar 2012)

Ich kann nix über die Tinte sagen, hatte ich noch nie in Gebrauch
Die von Tintenalarm fuktioniert auf jeden Fall super.
Der Resetter ist der selbe den ich habe.


----------



## hamburgcity (4. Januar 2012)

Hey Schnitzel. Habe mir den Resetter incl. Südhaus Tinte etc bestellt. Kannst du mir verraten ob es nicht einfacher wäre von oben zu bohren/ befüllen?


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Januar 2012)

Geht meines Wissens nach bei diesen Patronrn auch, nur dann brauchst du A) einen "Patronenschlitten" der die Patrone während des befüllens abdichtet und B) musst du das Loch wieder mit Heisskleber verschließen.
*Hintergrund:*
Mit dem Entleeren der Patrone bildet sich wohl ein geringer Unterdruck der dafür sorgt das die Tinte nicht einfach ausläuft.
Die Methode hab ich bein IP4000 benutzt - ist einige male schief gegangen.


----------



## mr.t0 (5. Januar 2012)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Ich habe schon so viel Schotter ausgegeben für die Patronen dass ich mich nun entschieden habe das Gerät auszuwächseln und upzugraden auf einen WiFi Drucker!
> 
> Wichtig ist mir: Einzelpatronen mit großer Kapazität, ...
> 
> ....Epson ....


 
Hallo, 
also das Problem mit dem Schluckspecht Tintendrucker kenne ich. 
Nachdem die Tage mal wieder der Drucker nach neuen Patronen fragte dachte ich mir nur "HALLO" Schon wieder?!
Naja ich war ihn ehrlich gesagt leid und da ich mir eh einen neuen anschaffen wollte machte ich mich mal an eine kleine Zerlegung.

Sup Sup hier ein paar Schrauben gelöst und da ein wenig Plastik gebrochen (Ja meine Garantie ist schon lange weg, keine Angst) Behalten will ich das Mistding auch nicht.. höchstens den Scanner im Standalone-Betrieb.
Und tada trifft es mich wie ein schlag ins gesicht! (nicht Facebook; eher derber)

Ich habe das ganze mal dokumentiert und da ich ja keine Firma nennen möchte lasse ich das erstmal.

Naja auf den Bildern ist unschwer zu erkennen:
Der Boden ist ausgelegt mit saugfähigen Schwämmen. Idee ist ja okay wenn mal ein PAAR tropfen daneben gehen...
Der Schlauch der zu sehen ist gehörte zu einer Art Walzpumpe die von dem Tintenauffänger die Tinte in die Schwämme beförderte.
Anhand des Auseinanderbaus kann ich nun also erkennen wo meine Tinte anscheinend immer hinverschwunden ist. also mindestens 15% 
Traurig aber wahr, finde ich ja die Sättigung dieser "Schwämme" die wie ich finde definitiv nicht normal ist. wohl eher >25%

Gruß, verbleibend mit einem
Naja wenn jemand trotzdem noch Druckerersatzteile für einen Epson Stylus Photo RX420 braucht kann sich melden, Platinen, Motoren etc kann ich alles abgeben.


----------

